# IDE device failed



## eaglesin (Jul 23, 2008)

When opening a wmv. file in my e-mail, it does not open in the Media Player like it should. The error message is the IDE device failed. There is no media present in the optical drive. Need media with digital data. 0F00:136C. How do I fix this please?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
When you receive a message such as this.... Error Code: 0F00: 136C IDE device failed: etc ............it is usually after running diagnostics on your PC; which would suggest that the WMV file you opened in your e-mail scanned your drives.

I suggest you delete it, clean your hard drive, stop clicking on links in e-mail programs and run your anti-virus software.


----------

